# Pressure Treated Lumber sill and ordinary nails



## HighDesertHomeOwner (Mar 15, 2011)

When I attach studs to the PT lumber sill on top of concrete, can I use my nail gun with ordinary 3 1/2 inch nails, or are special screws for PT lumber needed? 

I believe it is usual to hammer nails in directly from the end, ie going directly thru the sill plate, not toe-in slanted. Am I right?

I am in the high desert area of Cal. 

Thanks


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2011)

You can buy zinc coated nails for your nail gun.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 16, 2011)

A galvanized or zinc coated nail is preferrable.
As far as how you drive the nail in, depends on whether you have already attached the sill to the concrete or not.  If it has not been attached, you can drive directly thru the sill into the stud end and if you have already attahced to the sill, you have not choice but to toe nail it.


----------



## CharlieO (Mar 16, 2011)

You can not use standard nails for PT wood, the ACQ presevative (Alkaline Copper Quaternary) will break down the nails.
You can buy nail gun nails for ACQ wood, it will say it right in the label.
Also the nails you use to install the PT to the floor must be ACQ rated, hot dipped galvinized or stailess steel.
Either way of nailing is ok, some inspector prefer toe nails because they can see that the nails have been installed properly.
Also if you are toe nailing #8 or 10's are fine, you don't need 12's

Charlie O


----------



## marcwa (Sep 12, 2011)

Regarding the ACQ do you know how fast it breaks down the nails? In other words, when do i need to worry about nails snapping?


----------

